# Windows 2003 Server, ActivDirectory,Zertifikatslösung mit J?



## A.T. (2. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe von Webanwendungen noch keine Ahnung und möchte/soll mich in das Thema einarbeiten. Würde das gerne im Java bereich tun.
Meine erste Frage ist jetzt, ob das in unserer Umgebung überhaupt Sinnvoll ist?!
Unsere gesamte Rechnerumgebung basiert auf MS Produkten. Also die Server sind Windows 2003 Server, für alle auch externen User gibt es einträge im Activ Directory, die Intranetseite kann inzwischen nur noch betretten werden wenn man im besitz eines Zertifikates ist.
Wenn ich jetzt an dieses Intranet weiter Seiten anhängen will und diese mit "irgendwas aus der Java Welt" erstellen würde, könnte ich die vorhanden Autentifizierung der User weiter nutzen? Also könnte ich etwa Passwort und Usernaem Abfragen ans Activ Directory koppeln? 
Weil wenn ich diese Dinge nicht nutzen kann muss mich mich wohl leider auf ASP.NET einlassen. Dazu habe ich aber nicht besonders viel Lust...

Gruß
A.T.


----------



## maki (2. Jan 2008)

Klar geht das, Tomcat zB läuft auch auf Windows, auf das AD kann man über LDAP zugreifen und den TC kann man sogar "hinter" den IIS schalten, so das die ganze Authentifizierung üer den IIS laufen kann und nur noch Authorisation per LDAP in Java machen muss.


----------



## A.T. (4. Jan 2008)

Hallo maki,
danke für deine Antwort. Das hilft mir schon mal gut weiter! Werde sicher noch mit jedemenge detail Fragen hier ankommen aber jetzt werde ich erst mal versuchen mich in das Thema einzulesen...

Gruß
A.T.


----------

